# D-League FINALLY gets an All-Star Game...



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

...to be held at NBA All-Star Weekend.

Glad to see they finally read my suggestions on this board and OSC over the years.




Click here...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is going to be as exciting as the WNBA All-Star game!

Hellz yeah.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know if would have been nice to watch Will Bynum and Bracey Wright last year. It will be cool to watch.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> This is going to be as exciting as the WNBA All-Star game!
> 
> Hellz yeah.



Safe bet there won't be a phony in-game "dunk contest."


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I will be looking forward to watching this game....I think that these guys will be bringing it....they have lots to prove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

SignGuyDino said:


> Safe bet there won't be a phony in-game "dunk contest."


too bad cuz Jameel Pugh just got drafted to the nbdl


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

more and more things get added to allstar weekend


----------

